# Sludge Hoppers River Thames.



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

One of the more interesting vessels I became aware off where the two Thames Water ex London County Council Sludge Hoppers working out of Beckton Sewage works to the Barrows deep in the 80's. Do these vessels still exist. They were home trade/ territorial waters, and had unusual Class requirements DOT/BOT 8A? i believe? Do not quote me.
The names of the two vessels escapes me.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

david freeman said:


> One of the more interesting vessels I became aware off where the two Thames Water ex London County Council Sludge Hoppers working out of Beckton Sewage works to the Barrows deep in the 80's. Do these vessels still exist. They were home trade/ territorial waters, and had unusual Class requirements DOT/BOT 8A? i believe? Do not quote me.
> The names of the two vessels escapes me.


Sir Joseph Bazalgette (or Bazelgette) for one, and no doubt someone will supply the name of the other as it escapes me.


----------



## TC2 (May 31, 2011)

david freeman said:


> One of the more interesting vessels I became aware off where the two Thames Water ex London County Council Sludge Hoppers working out of Beckton Sewage works to the Barrows deep in the 80's. Do these vessels still exist. They were home trade/ territorial waters, and had unusual Class requirements DOT/BOT 8A? i believe? Do not quote me.
> The names of the two vessels escapes me.


The BEXLEY was another sludge carrier http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/399004/title/sludge-carrier-bexley/cat/all


----------



## GROWLER (Sep 19, 2010)

Morning all Good subject for a spring morning
Spludge vessels
Try a few more

EDWARD CRUSE built in 1954
HOUNSLOW built in 1968
NEWHAM built in 1968


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Glasgow's "Honey barge" was the Shieldhall, named for the principal sewage works in the city. It only retired relatively recently. It couild take up to 12 passengers for its day trips and this was extremely popular, especially with bird watchers. There was a long waiting list for places to go on the trips.

More about her here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Shieldhall

nina


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Every body that was a regular to the Thames knew about the "BOVRIL" boats I think !!!


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks for all the information & names


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

I also remember passing near a 'bovril' boat off the Thames Estuary when it was dropping its load (pun intended !) and the resulting broad stain left behind it. We expected a lot of the cleansing powers of our seas in the past !


----------



## steeljam (Feb 27, 2019)

Just joined the forum
List of Sludge Vessels
Bazalgette 1887 - 1933
Barking 1889 - 1934
Barrow 1892 - 1926
Belvedere 1892 - 1925
Binne 1892 - 1925
Burns 1895 - 1925
Henry Ward 1923 - 1964
G W Humphreys 1924 - 1940
J H Hunter 1924 - 1968
John Perring 1926 - 1968
Edward Cruse 1954 - 1978
Sir Joseph Bazalgette 1963 - 1985
Sir Joseph Rawlinson 1964 - 1965
Bexley 1965 - 1999
Newham 1966 - 1990
Hounslow 1968 - 1999
Thames 1977 - 1998


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

ninabaker said:


> Glasgow's "Honey barge" was the Shieldhall, named for the principal sewage works in the city. It only retired relatively recently. It couild take up to 12 passengers for its day trips and this was extremely popular, especially with bird watchers. There was a long waiting list for places to go on the trips.
> 
> More about her here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Shieldhallt
> 
> nina


Don't forget the "SS" Dalmarnock regards, Vic..


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

backsplice said:


> Every body that was a regular to the Thames knew about the "BOVRIL" boats I think !!!


We always called them the Bovril Boats in the 50's and no one ever got fired for broaching the cargo


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

seaman38 said:


> We always called them the Bovril Boats in the 50's and no one ever got fired for broaching the cargo


you joke a little? However as this were inshore boats/ships? did not the crew provide the vital ling? So one of the perks not company provisions may be was in fact a loaf of bread, butter, and a jar of BOVRIL? with a box of tea bags to quench that thirst?
One phooed at leisure? And again did these vessels have a sani tank system or the usual salt water flush and over the side???
The vessels worked on a limited time basis?? did they not? not on a 24 hour rota.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Shieldhall" transferred from the Clyde in 1977 and operated for Southern Water from Southampton until 1985. She had comfortable passenger accommodation for about 80 in her Clyde days. She is still in operation doing charters and public passenger trips in the Southampton area. 
More info here: https://www.ss-shieldhall.co.uk/


----------

